# Can not do taskkill process , RPC service unavailable error ?



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi All,

I am using Xp Sp3 Pro . I can not kill any process in command prompt. eg

while typing taskkill /f /im notepad.exe in cmd prompt. It shows RPC Service is not available.

FYI : RPC service started in services.

Other commands are running fine in cmd prmpt.

Please help me to solve this issue ?

Regards

Jithin k


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

First make sure you have admin rights.

Then go to run services.msc find rpc service, click stop, then start.
Sometimes a listed service needs to be restarted in order to work.

Type tasklist /svc

at the command prompt and make sure RPC.exe is in the list,
then try your command again.


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi hal8000,

First off all i coud not start/stop/restart the service and its start up type is automatic. And i type the command tasklist /svc in command prompt. But there also i am getting error 

ERROR : The RPC server is unavailble 

Regards

Jithin k


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Have you disabled any other services ? Ther are many dependencies of svchost.exe

From the command prompt try and restart rpc with this command:

svchost.exe -k rpcss

it should return you to a command prompt. Then start another notepad
and try and kill it. Should the command fail, then something has happened to your user account, or perhaps its priviledges.

What I suggest is, control panel, User Accounts, create a new user with admin rights. Log out of your current user account, log in as the new user you created and try taskkill.

If this works then go to start/run type
services.msc
and print out the list of services started against this new user account.
Log out and into original account and then run services.msc again and compare whats running.


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi hal8000,

Thanks for your response. I just execute svchost.exe -k rpcss in cmd. But no new window comes. Also login as administrator . Still the issue is there.

FYI I am a domain user ( Windows Server 2003) but i have admin privilege in my PC. Can i do anything else to solve the issue.

Regards

Jithink


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

These command will probably not work:
whoami


Whoami works on one of my XP SP2 machines, but not on the other, only lists username and if it has admin rights.
Create a new user in control panel and login with new user, see if taskkill works on new account.


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi , 
I think whoami is a command used in linux/unix. It is not working in windows xp sp2. Actually i login as administrator and tried the taskkill command . Still the same issue . Is there any other way to resolve the issue. What is the exact reason for this issue.


Regards

Jithin k


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

jithinkcs said:


> Hi ,
> I think whoami is a command used in linux/unix. It is not working in windows xp sp2. Actually i login as administrator and tried the taskkill command . Still the same issue . Is there any other way to resolve the issue. What is the exact reason for this issue.
> Regards
> 
> Jithin k


Whoami works on my XP pro with SP2 but I think the command is not standard and must
have been installed by some other program, it is not important and wont help you solve this.
The reason for taskill failing to work is that the RPC service is not running (on your windows server 2003). I cant help with this version but can only suggest creating a new user account (with admin rights) in control panel and see if the command works with the new user.
If it does you can compare which services are running against the two accounts.
HTH


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi hal8000,

I just login as a local administrator in that PC and tried to execute the command . still the issue happens ?


What do i do ?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Which system XP SP3 or Windows Sever2003?

Have you tried creating a new user with administrator privilidges?

If creating a new user does not work, then I cant help with any better ideas.
I dont want to suggest reloading because if this is the only problem
you have better to live with it then reload the system again.


----------



## vom (Dec 17, 2008)

hi Jithin k

The RPC service is critical to Windows, and has a lot of dependancies.
The ability to stop this service has been disabled by design as stopping this service will most likely result in an unusable system.

There is a registry workaround to allow the disabling of RPC Service but this should only be used for troubleshooting extreme cases, and not recommended.

What is the reason this service needs to be disabled? What is the problem with the PC?

I hope this helps,
vom


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi hal8000,


I login tp xp sp3 as local administrator. But i didn't create a new user with privileges. But still the issue exist.


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Vom,

My issue is that whenever i use taskkill to kill any process. It shows an error .

RPC server is unavailable. So i checked the RPC service , its already started. I dont have any option o restart the service. And i am user with administrative privilages.

Regards

Jithin K


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Can you kill the task with task manager, ctrl-alt-delete, highlight process and
then click "end process", does this method work?

You have to create a new user.
The reason is that as taskill from the dos prompt fails to work for you as current user there still maybe something wrong with that account.

Creating a new test user with admin rights will prove this.


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi hal8000,

I could use taskmgr to kill the process. But i am working on a s/w project and need to kill 20 to 25 process at a time . So using taskmgr to kill each and every process will take time. So i thought to write a batch file. But there issue happens.

And creating a new user with admin privilege . i will try and update u ..

Thank u very much for responding all the time.

Regards

Jithin K


----------



## jithinkcs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi hal8000,

No way the same issue happened for the new user also ( Admin privilege).

Regards

Jithin K


----------

